# Dinner in Philadelphia, Feb 19 - anybody?



## apicius9 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,

I happen to be in Philadelphia for a few days next week. Thursday night seems to be still open, and I was wondering if anybody wants to meet for a beer and a bite. I will be in the Chestnut Hill Hotel without my own transportation, so probably not too far from there... If nobody has time and interest, I may just head out to the mainline to visit friends, but I thought it would be nice to connect a few faces to the names here.

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 16, 2015)

Out of the frying pan and into the fire? Hope you made it through the storms out your way ok. Will be in the teens and single-digits w/ some snow when you get to PA. Definitely will be a big change.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 16, 2015)

Still in HNL, flying out Tue evening, getting there Wed afternoon local time. The last 2 times I flew into that area, I flew into blizzards. I hope I won't be rerouted this time...Fortunately, I did find my winter coat. 

Looks like nobody is available on Thursday, so I made other plans. 

Stefan


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Would of loved to meet up for dinner - it was just too far. Next time stay in DC:biggrin:


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 23, 2015)

Next time. Just boarded the plane back after being stuck in the snow again for a day...

Stefan


----------

